# Cat Has an Injured Nose that won't heal



## indignant

Hi guys! Just wondering if you could give me some help for my poor kitty.

Currently I have a cat that has scratched a bit of the left side of his nose off. I feel horrible and so much regret that I didn't look into it earlier, I love my cat . What has been happening is that my has gone into a cycle of scratching his nose and when it's about to heal he injures it again. 

Basically, somehow or other, he scratched his nose. I think the cause of this is because he likes to rub his nose against sharp objects to relieve an itch, and for some reason he scratched his nose on something sharp and it started bleeding. And here begins the cycle, eventually the wound heals and it turns into a scab, and as most people would know, scabs are itchy and then my cat presumably rubs his nose against sharp edges and the wound opens again and his nose starts bleeding. Now its happened so much that a bit of his nose is missing. (I'm so sad).

Anyone one know what I should do and or how I should fix this? (I don't think anything is infected)


----------



## marie73

He needs to see a vet to get an e-collar so he can't scratch himself, and he probably needs antibiotics.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I would establish yourself with a good cat vet. Find if there is a reason your kitty is continueing to scratch this area of his nose. It can become infected easily so a vet visit would be in order. You didnt say how old your cat is. Is it indoor outdoor? Lots of medical issues are different with out of door cats compared with indoor only cats. It good that your looking for answers before this gets really bad.

Im sure they will put your cat in the e collar and on an antibiotic like Marie said.


----------



## indignant

Ok thank you. I will see the vet ASAP.


----------

